# Northwest Missouri Retriever Club



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Any word on the Northwest Missouri Retriever Club ?


----------



## Kurt Hallgren (Jan 16, 2005)

Heard the open did not finish the first, about two thirds done. Delayed triple with a blind.


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks Kurt I was just told the QAA is done with 3 going to the forth in the morning.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Three dogs back to the fourth? No, you must be mistaken, nobody can be that incompetent as a judge!


----------



## Philip Carson (Mar 17, 2009)

*No, it's 15 dogs to the water marks.*



DeWitt Boice said:


> Three dogs back to the fourth? No, you must be mistaken, nobody can be that incompetent as a judge!


No, it's 15 dogs to the watermarks


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

done with the 3rd going to the forth


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

My mistake, so sorry


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open callbacks to the third

1,3,7,9 10, 14, 15, 16, 17, 22, 28, 34, 37, 42, 43, 49, 52, 54, 57, 58, 60, 74, 77,78, 80, 81, 83, 84, 86, 89.
30 back
Start with 37


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks any thing on the Q finish


----------



## downbirds (Jan 19, 2012)

qual results 1st 29, 2nd 25, third 22, 4th 34, rj 16, jams 39 ,35, 26, 21, 11,8, 2.


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Can some one post the derby results. Any updates on the open and amateur would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

NWMO OPEN Results 
1st A. Washburn 
2nd A. Washburn 
3rd M. Wright!!!!!
4th JACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
RJ C. Hines
JAM QUINN & 4 others.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Congrats to Lydia Fekula and Candlewood's What In Blue Blazes on his amateur win, giving him his AFC!!! 


I have always had a soft spot for this big guy, since the day he was born.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Lydia and AFC Baby Blaze!!!!


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

congrats to Dr Bob and FC Finn on their 3rd place in the amateur.


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Congratulations Bob and Finn on your 3rd in the Amateur. Your hard work is paying dividends!


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

Congrats to all that placed and jammed this weekend.

A shout out to the Bay Blue Graduates:

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/David Aul DVM, Magic Trick's "Jack", & H/Bill Eckett for placing 4th in the Open stake at the NWMO on 10/27/13. This is Jack's second All-Age placement in a month, looks like he's just getting warmed up. Way To Go Jack & Bill!

Another Congrats to David, Magic Trick's "Quinn" & Bill for finishing the Open with a JAM.


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Troy Sporer, "Tug" Boat VIII, & H/Bobby George for WINNING the Qualifying stake at the NWMO Fall FT on 10/26/13. This was a large Qualifying stake with 40 dogs entered. Fantastic Job Tug & Bobby!

BIG CONGRATS!!! To O/Bob Hanssen & Terry Rotschafer, Blackwater's On The Mark "Tracker", & H/Bobby George for capturing the 3rd place in the Qual. Tracker has placed in three Qualifying stakes this month. Awesome Job Tracker & Bobby!

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/H David Colwell & Zoom's Little "Joey" for receiving the Reserve JAM (RJ) in the Qualifying stake. This was Joey and David's first finish together. So proud & excited for your FT journey. Keep Up The Good Work Joey & David!

CONGRATS!!! To O/David Aul DVM, Magic Trick's "Dillon", & H/Dave Ward for receiving a JAM in the Qualifying. Consistent Competitors Dillon & Dave! 

CONGRATS!!! To O/Bob & Ann Heise, Zoom's Viking Warrior "Leif" & H/Isaac Langerud for receiving a JAM in the Qualifying stake. Way To Go Leif & Isaac!


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Joe & Marilee Benage, Tanks For The Magic “Maggie”, & H/Bobby George for finishing the Derby stake. This was Maggie’s second Derby ran and her first finish. Great Job Maggie & Bobby


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

Which dog of Mr. Hines won RJ thank you.


----------



## eli reichman (Mar 8, 2005)

Congratulations to David Wolfe for his 2nd place in the Am with Mike.


----------

